# Snails or deficiency?



## Aeropars (3 Nov 2008)

HI Guys,

On my crypt wendtii i have holes appearing in leafs which i know could be a deficiency but i also wonder if it could be snails which i have a fair amount of.

I dont appear to have much in the way off deficiencies although i do have green spot on slow growing stuff as well as old leafs. 

Anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## Themuleous (5 Nov 2008)

I doubt its the snails.  When did you add the crypts? 

Sam


----------



## Aeropars (5 Nov 2008)

they have been in there a year. its not all leafs but a lot of them. i


----------



## Aeropars (7 Nov 2008)

anyone?


----------



## dsandson (19 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I doubt its the snails. When did you add the crypts?



Think themuleous is right. My apple snails are, quite frankly, rampant in my little 60l tank. My Wendtii 'Tropica' Crypts were constantly getting leaves with holes in them. So bad in fact that leaf loss far outweighed new growth.

Rescued them with a rescape, a T6 tube from aqua essentials, more structured dosing, increased flow and DIY CO2. 

Dave


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Nov 2008)

I've had pest snails (common "pond" snails), different types of ramshorns, apple and nerite snails and I've never had them actually eating healthy leaves


----------



## Aeropars (20 Nov 2008)

Right'o!

I think i'll put it down to CO2 as i really am struggling to get the levels up to what I want. I dont think the filter is powerful enough to diffuse the CO2 at the rate its needed with my Aquamas reactor. I've got a rhynox 2000 comeing tomorrow so i'll see how that one performs.


----------



## nrwatson (4 Dec 2008)

how is it going have you noticed any improvement with the CO2


----------



## Wolfenrook (4 Dec 2008)

Holes in leaves are usually either an iron deficiency (large holes that look quite ragged, and thin areas to the rest of the leaf, can effect young and old leaves), or potassium deficiency (small pinprick holes, usually with a black edge, occur on older leaves only).

Ade


----------

